# R32 GTR Brake Fluid



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi,

So I'm currently in the process of refurbing my Brembo's, obviously when done I'll bleed the brakes. I have some Ate racing type 200 dot 4 in the garage so I thought I could use that. However it says DOT3 only on the cap. 

But I search on the forum and all the suggestions are DOT4? Which should I use?? 

Thanks 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I would hazard a guess the dot3 is for the non brembo kit so doesnt need to be as hard wearing. Maybe pop the dot4 in if plenty of ppl on here are using it. I think I'm on 5.1 with a 32gtr that's running K sport 8 pots. Stops on its nose and nice progressive brake feel.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Dot 3 or Dot 5.1


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Why not dot4 if ppl are using it? Curious?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Compatibility with seals.
Will propably work, but why would you use the wrong stuff, when you can get the right one so easy?

You wouldn't fill in the wrong oil either, would you?
Car would also run with wrong oil.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm only asking because I personally can't see much diff between 3 4 and 5.1 but like I said just curious really 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Avoid dot 5/5.1 they have seem to give poor pedal feel. Go for a dot 4 or 4.1 - better still if doing fast road or track days Motul RBF600 would be the choice. 

Ideally do a complete flush with new fluid. You will get approx 400-500ml from each brake caliper. Order left rear, right rear, left front and right front.. then with ignition on bleed the abs block also.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You can mix Dot 3, Dot 4 and Dot 5.1 because they are glycol based. The boiling point rises with the number. Dot 5 is silicon based and should not be mixed with the others. So, as long as you use the same family of fluid, use the highest Dot you can.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

OK cool I'll stick with DOT4 although I've no idea what was previously used in it.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Where did you guys get your information from?

http://www.stoptech.com/technical-support/technical-white-papers/brake-fluid



> One last note on the DOT ratings: Systems designed for a particular type of fluid (especially prior to the wide distribution and use of DOT 4 fluids) should continue to be filled with that fluid. For example, in a car that was delivered with DOT 3 fluid, the internal components of the system (seals, brake hoses, and fittings for example) were specifically designed and tested for compatibility with the chemical composition of DOT 3 fluid. Because the DOT 4 grade fluid typically contains a different chemical composition, compatibility of system components may be an issue.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

So many answers... some people say use DOT3, DOT4 or DOT5...help 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe just use what Nissan used and recommended?
How can we find out what's recommended... Would be nice if they just wrote it down on the brake reservoir cap...
Oh they did ;-)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Look in the service manual.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Isn't that in Japanese ha

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

J1mmys said:


> Isn't that in Japanese ha
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Not the English version. Might be SAE spec though. DOT os American


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Stick dot3 in then. There you go decision made 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

R32 manual states Nissan Brake Fluid NR-3


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Endless RF-650 is compatible with all seal types. Way better than any DOT 3 or DOT 4.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

lightspeed said:


> Endless RF-650 is compatible with all seal types. Way better than any DOT 3 or DOT 4.


How so?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Less hygroscopic and higher dry boiling point, compatible with all brake system materials and all seal materials. If your tracking a car it's fantastic fluid. Pedal feel is really good with it too. Good enough for F1 and WRC. You wouldn't put cheap oil in a Skyline, why use cheap brake fluid.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

"Less hygroscopic" than other racing brake fluids! Still more hygroscopic than normal brake fluid.

Normally racing brake fluids are extremly hygroscopic. You need this to get the boiling point up.

Should be changed way more often then.
Except the need of changing so often, it is "better".


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Endless RF-650 Brake Fluid - Explained - Nissan 370Z Forum


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the link.

This confirms my expectation:



> - LASTS FOR AN ENTIRE YEAR


Good for someone who is driving on track sometimes.
Would still not recommend this for a road use only car. But can be used if someone feels the need for it and keeps an eye on the service intervals.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

I probably want something in the middle. I guess ATE racing blue DOT 4 is about right. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

J1mmys said:


> I probably want something in the middle. I guess ATE racing blue DOT 4 is about right.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


OK i'm out now. I see there is no hope... Tried to explain it so that everybody can understand it. But it's like talking to a wall.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol I understand Road fluids last longer but the boil at lower temperature. Track fluids don't last long but the boiling point is high. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I've used the ATE 200 blue/yellow a fair amount over the years on road and track, good wet boiling point means it's got ok service life. I've never boiled it. Wet boiling point is 200 deg c which is not far of the min dry boiling point for DOT4 spec (230 deg c). 

I also use Motul RBF 600 in the dedicated track car which I buy by the case and flush it least once a year. The wet boiling point of 216deg C is even closer to the DOT4 spec for the dry boiling point so I wouldn't be concerned about changing it any more often than a "road spec" DOT4 for road use.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah I've used ate 200 blue in the past even though it's yellow now lol. I'll stick with that. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------

